# Marines Rock



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

2 U.S. Marines overpowered attacker on train in France - CNN.com



> A massacre on a high-speed train in France was prevented Friday when two U.S. Marines in civilian clothing surprised an Islamist militant, a senior European counterterrorism official told CNN.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Semper fidelis, you can kick A$$ anytime you get the chance.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Heck yeah.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool. Unfortunately France has a large Muslim population.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Cool to hear. Hadnt heard it on the news (if it bleeds it leads, but if it has a happy ending then they ignore it.)


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Must have been quite a sight............the French people on the train cowering in fear, waving their little white flags, while two Marines kick some ass. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I were President I would stop all funding to the UN and refund part of that to the taxpayers. The balance I would use to hire former Marines to patrol areas to keep muslime jihadists out of the country.

Then I would take food stamps and cut off most of the fraudulent takers and refund the taxpayers. The balance I would use to hire former Army Rangers to patrol areas and keep muslime jihadists from doing their thing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems we are are always rescuing the French. Hey-Hey! for our side!

Ohh...and..... Slippy for President!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I remember there is a poem engraved on the Statue of Liberty that goes something like this;
Bring me your tired, your poor, your homeless huddled masses yearning to breathe free...

I would change that Immigration Policy to;

Bring me your tired, your poor, your homeless huddled masses of illegal ******** and all muslimes, (or any for that matter, they don't have to be poor or tired or homeless or huddling, just bring them to me)...and extra credit for those who bring the heads of illegal ******** and muslimes on a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just read that story, but it didn't say any of them were Marines.



> ARRAS, France (AP) - One serves in the Air Force, another recently served in Afghanistan in the National Guard, another is studying physical therapy in California - and all three Americans are being hailed as heroes for tackling and disarming a gunman they happened to encounter on a high-speed train between Amsterdam and Paris.


My Way News - 3 Americans praised for subduing gunman on European train


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Just read that story, but it didn't say any of them were Marines.
> 
> My Way News - 3 Americans praised for subduing gunman on European train


Details Details...

I don't care if they were the damn Village People...as long as they are jackin' up muslimes on jihad they are A-OK with me! The only thing that would have made this story better is for them to have brought me the head of this damn muslime on a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike. :encouragement:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This story has morphed a few times; I think, I read Air Force, NG and civilian. But 3 guys rushed the punk and kicked his butt. YAY!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Last I heard the main hero was a Coastie. Got a grandson trying to get into that. Good job!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now they are saying it was two airmen and a British business man. Who knows.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont care who they were.They should have broke his neck.:beaten:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Details Details...
> 
> I don't care if they were the damn Village People...as long as they are jackin' up muslimes on jihad they are A-OK with me! The only thing that would have made this story better is for them to have brought me the head of this damn muslime on a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike. :encouragement:


Now THAT is an image............the Village People on a French train, beating up on a camel-humper! Y-M-C-A! :lol:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..take that back about the Coastie..sorry. Latest I heard agrees with James Ms..Airforce and limey theory. Seems like a college kid from Seattle got plugged in some way too..but Its been an hour two since reading it..so I might be confused..lol.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The original headline stated Marines, I should know better than to trust CNN


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Marines get credit for everything....

http://www.wsj.com/articles/america...ul-french-train-attack-was-averted-1440272765


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> It seems we are are always rescuing the French. Hey-Hey! for our side!
> 
> Ohh...and..... Slippy for President!


Slippy for president? Hell yea I would vote for him.... Twice!!!.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Vote! Vote proud and often!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Vote! Vote proud and often!


The great part is, you don't even have to be ALIVE or be a citizen of the USA to vote! It's the Democrat way!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

More from the soldiers from fox. I was hoping to see a video of the conference.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/08/23/3-americans-recount-how-subdued-paris-train-gunman/

Video.

http://abcnews.go.com/International...-rushed-french-train-gunman/story?id=33259428


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Marines get credit for everything....


That's OK.
When the Marines needed help on the Vietnam DMZ dealing with those pesky North Vietnamese Army regular soldiers (much tougher than the junior varsity Viet Cong) and actually reached out for help, the US Army thought enough of our younger brothers to send their very best. The 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).:armata_PDT_15:
Even after that the American news always reported on how bad the Marines on the DMZ had it, never even mentioning the 5th Inf. :stick:
Which gave rise to the nickname we used among ourselves. The Forgotten Fifth.:armata_PDT_25:

So, yeah, the "other" branches are used to it.:joyous:

No hard feelings, many of my friends today are Marines. Great guys, too.


----------

